# Looking for lease near Newnan, GA



## MisterGrubbs (May 21, 2012)

Looking for a nice lease that is established QDM, if possible. Leaving a lease in Meriwether County - would like to be in Fulton or Meriwether or somewhere else nearby. Myself and one friend are looking.

What I'm looking for :

Respectful community of people. I don't mind if you use my stands, just be respectful. Also - no riding your atv in on me at daylight - have had bad luck with this in the past!

Also hoping the club has plentiful foodplots as well as natural food sources, and would much like it if the plots were planted twice a year.

I would also be interested in leasing a tract for myself, if anyone has one available.

Thanks!

Ryan

grupps@msn.com is the best way to reach me.

Price limit is set at 750 a year.

Ryan


----------



## MisterGrubbs (May 26, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Grampy (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a lease in Meriwether county it is 350 acres.  The lease has 3 food plots and has mature timber.  Cost is 500 a year.  We only ride four wheelers on one trail and do not leave it.  Welcome to hunt any stand on property. Call 678-823-3072 if intrested.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Jan 14, 2013)

I am re openimg this thread. Never found anywhere. I have up to 4 additional respectful hunters that can join me. Also willing to take on a lease or lease private property.

Ryan


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 10, 2013)

Still looking.

Would like to be 600. Or less if possible.

Willing to do work and help out...whatever needs to be done!


----------



## bluefox85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Grubbs it's Calvin, I'm a member of the club Grampy mentioned. I'd be glad to show it to you if you want. It's 20 minutes from my door off the square.


----------



## bluefox85 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll be out turkey hunting it this week, you're welcome to come along


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 10, 2013)

Good stuff...I'll shoot you a message.

Still need some decent deer land!


----------



## joeythehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

E-mail sent
Northeast Meriwether
Near Joe Kurz WMA


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 22, 2013)

Joey I spoke with you.

Still looking.

Ryan


----------



## joeythehunter (Apr 23, 2013)

he won't call me back either
I wonder if something is wrong or has happened down there


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 25, 2013)

joeythehunter said:


> he won't call me back either
> I wonder if something is wrong or has happened down there



Not sure brother. If you get it worked out give me a call by all means.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Apr 28, 2013)

Having a hard time finding something! Come on fellas. Has to be a respectable lease around here for the money!


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Nov 13, 2013)

Pulling this back up. Looking for a new lease next year. Meriwether Fulton Harris/down by Warm Springs/Woodbury.

Myself and one more, bow only trophy hunters.


----------



## DougCHT (Dec 29, 2014)

Is the lease still open and looking for members?
Myself and father-in law are hard workers and avid hunters looking for lease or club in Coweta Fayette or meriwether counties.


----------

